# Space problem



## Vaibhav

Hye,

Can anyone tell me a good software to write an approx 800MB file in a 700MB cd?

Thanks.


----------



## d_stevens3

winzip will compress the file for you 
www.winzip.com

if the compression rate is not high enough then try winrar or winace


----------



## Lorand

My guess is that the 800 MB file is video file, so it's not a good choice to compress it.
The 800 MB could be written on a 700 MB disk without the correction CRCs. But if the cd get scratched, the cd would become unusable.
So it's better to convert that video file with such settings that decrease it's final size below 700 MB.


----------



## Praetor

> The 800 MB could be written on a 700 MB disk without the correction CRCs


It can be done natively if the video file is a (S)VCD -- not so with a straight up DataCD.... well ... you *could* use 800MB/900MB media


----------



## Vaibhav

The file is an installation of a game.


----------



## Eiremax

WHat Game?


----------



## Praetor

If its an image file, burn away, image files are often in excess of 700MB (unless its an ISO/NRG/other Mode1-2048 format). I outlined a few of the common image formats here: http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm


----------



## Vaibhav

Its not an image.I intend burning the file using NERO 5.5.8.3. The exact size is 728MB and it is already zipped form 735MB or round about that.So i need to compress it by about 5%.Will NERO burn the file on a 700MB cd without damaging the SONY writer which i will be using?
Also is there a way to transfer the above file from one PC to another to other via the net?


----------



## Eiremax

Try WInRAR HAS Better Compression rate then WinZip in some instances try that, 

What Game are ye copyin???


----------



## Vaibhav

A game available free on the net.


----------



## Vaibhav

If WinRAR will do the job a possible download link please.


----------



## Praetor

1. You can overburn 735MB
2. You can use 730MB media and overburn
3. You can use 800MB and be done with it
4. www.rarsoft.com


----------



## Vaibhav

The file in question is in my Laptop.Can i transfer it to my PC over the net somehow without using a cable.
The laptop modem says phone busy when i connect directly to the phone connection without using the handset.how can this be solved.


----------



## Praetor

> Can I transfer it to my PC over the net somehow without using a cable.


If you've got wireless sure



> how can this be solved.


By using a NIC isntead of a modem


----------



## Vaibhav

Whats a NIC


----------



## Praetor

Network interface card = network card


----------



## Vaibhav

Then why the hell does my laptop have a modem?

What is a multisession CD?
I copied the file i wanted i wanted in parts in two CDs.But then i came to know that i could have utilised the space.How?


----------



## Lorand

The modem is for connecting to the internet thru telephone line, the NIC is for connecting to a network router (or to a cable modem, or directly to another computer, etc.).
If you use the "multisession" option when writing a CD, you can copy more files to it later (in another burning session) until filling up the whole space of it.


----------



## Scrapped>.<

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1. You can overburn 735MB
> 2. You can use 730MB media and overburn
> 3. You can use 800MB and be done with it
> 4. www.rarsoft.com



How does the over burn work?  how do i enable this setting in my computer?
what are the rasks useing overburn?

the cd i have is 700MB but it always shows up like 702MB. so if i over burn how much will it be?  like how many mbs? for example 710mb afther the overburn.


----------



## Praetor

www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.html


----------



## Vaibhav

hey Praetor ,the page does not exist.

I do want to connect to the internet using a telephone line.how do i do that on the laptop .i have a connecting jack.but the line stays busy if i connect the jack to laptop and the phone line directly


----------



## Praetor

http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm
I was close  ... stupid page 



> I do want to connect to the internet using a telephone line.how do I do that on the laptop .i have a connecting jack.but the line stays busy if I connect the jack to laptop and the phone line directly


Plug it in. Start up some form of up dialup interface. Enter login and password. Surf


----------



## Vaibhav

Start up some form of up dialup interface.

How?


----------



## kof2000

either compress it or overburn it.


----------



## Praetor

Vaibhav
You're making a mess of this thread -- if you've got two DIFFERENT questions then please make two DIFFERENT threads.


----------



## Vaibhav

Sorry Praetor and rest of you who think so.
Two threads it is.


----------



## Praetor

LOL no worries ... it just makes this a lot easier to read through and to answer


----------

